# Word of the Week - Week 17 2015



## SENC (Apr 19, 2015)

*Concinnity*

_The skillful and harmonious arrangement or fitting together of the different parts of something._
Though typically applied to musical arrangements, this word just seemed concinnous as our friend @Kenbo presents his finished crane, a concinnity in every sense of the word.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## justallan (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm using this one the next time I see someone trying to work on a tractor or set of corrals, just to see the look on their face. "Man, that's a friggin' concinnity if I ever saw one!" Then tell them to go look it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 19, 2015)

I aimed for Concinnity as I was working on some stuff today but all I ended up was mass confusion.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 19, 2015)

SENC said:


> *Concinnity*
> 
> _The skillful and harmonious arrangement or fitting together of the different parts of something._
> Though typically applied to musical arrangements, this word just seemed concinnous as our friend @Kenbo presents his finished crane, a concinnity in every sense of the word.




You're gonna make me blush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2015)

When I build cutting boards I try for concinnity, but I generally end up with what looks like a mess of glued together Popsicle sticks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Popsicle sticks, hair sticks, it's all concinnity to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Popsicle sticks, hair sticks, it's all concinnity to me...



So what you're saying Marc is that if it's made by a Tony you like it?!?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2015)

Now you're thinkin straight....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

Did we lose @DKMD's weekly contribution where he adds the newest word inclusive with all past WOTW entries? I guess the level of concinnity required to pull it off at this point is too daunting for even the great hacksaw-wielding Razorback. Makes me sad. He used to be my hero . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

That would have been me sir...


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Waiting for more words....every couple or so weeks....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Tony stormed in, velociously ranting about that moron. He couldn't let Henry out do him, again. Tony had been codswalloped before by the sylvan one more than once. His antediluvian ways have always been so cozen, it was execrating to be the abomination, even if it was fugacious. He would try to be so gelid to that septentrional Carolinan...but how?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Hmm....I stand corrected by meself. Doc started it.



DKMD said:


> This is yet another example of the resident wordsmith attempting to cozen the fine antediluvians of Woodbarter(both the fine, upstanding southerners and less desirable septentrions) into ignoring the sylvan topics so dear to our hearts in favor of this codswallop.
> 
> @Kevin and @SENC can gymnologize about whether I get credit for this week given that I barely modified last week's submission

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## Kevin (Apr 21, 2015)

I think he quit when you piled on - he was probably grateful to be let off the hook but I ain't lettin him off.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Apr 21, 2015)

Sorry fellas... They've been working me like a rented mule. Besides, I'm lucky to string three or four common words together into a coherent sentence... Henry's words are beyond me most weeks.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 21, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Sorry fellas... They've been working me like a rented mule. Besides, I'm lucky to string three or four common words together into a coherent sentence... Henry's words are beyond me most weeks.


Codswallop. Most orthopods I know can string a lot more than 3 or 4 common words together. #&£% ^& ?/ ? ¥%&÷=/€"÷= &÷)) @##&¥)÷ '¥'(#€'÷= etc. I see no reason to think you'd be different.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2015)

I should've been more specific. I have trouble stringing together three or four words that are appropriate for this family friendly forum... I'm quite fluent with the four letter variety.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2015)

You know what would be cool? That little link you click that says the word so you know how it's supposed to be pronounced, kinda ruins the effect if I mangle the word when I'm trying to sound intelligent.. unless of course your doing it on purpose, cause you know someone it drives up the wall, like my gal......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?q=Concinnity&sourceid=chrome-mobile&espvd=1&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Marc, I made the robot repeat it over and over, I got it now....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 23, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks Marc, I made the robot repeat it over and over, I got it now....



Oh my god....since I posted that link, every notification I get on email has my normal tone followed by that dude saying the word.
Strange happenings happening here....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

